

XKCD Computer Problems - pWneD
http://xkcd.com/722/

======
alanthonyc
"Blinking and beeping and flashing!"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7DYbDoh0R8&feature=youtu...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F7DYbDoh0R8&feature=youtu.be&a)

